# HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOOBY



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*[size=18pt]Hope you have a lovely day Looby​
Lots of love
Murtle
xxx​*


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday Looby have a great day xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday

hope you have a great day!

scousemouse
xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

[fly]  Happy Birthday and Thanks for moderating!   [/fly]


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday Looby

Hope you have a lovely day

Love Moomin

xxxx​
Thanks for your support really do appreicate it


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry I forgot your birthdya Louby, hope you had a great day in the sun xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOh bad me too  

Happy Birthday Honey...

Hope you had a lovely day xxxxxx

Love me xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOOBY!!
Have a great day and hope you are spoilt rotten!!
  
All our love, Charlie, DH & Iduna xxx*


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOOBY    
hope you had a loverly day and were spoilt

kj x


----------

